

Ask HN: Review our startup's relaunch, Browseology.com - kineticac

We had a preview launch of Browseology last week and got great feedback from the community.<p>Browseology is a real-time collaboration browsing tool with zero barrier of entry.<p>We've put together a shopping destination that has a strong focus on collaboration.  The site allows shoppers to connect with friends and experts without any setup or installation, instantly giving them access to real life recommendations in the form of action (browsing), rather than just discussion or chat.<p>What's new in this release?<p><pre><code>  - New powerful and focused tools for getting connected

  - Homepage as a launchpad to make connecting easy

  - How this works page, which lays out some high level information on how the site works and how to use it

  - Real-time browsing experience improved with a Browseology feed, which shows the products you have visited and the chat context around them, giving you a reference you can go back to.

  - More focus on collaboration actions, to give better feel of what's happening.
</code></pre>
Try it yourself, it's fun:<p>http://www.browseology.com<p>We'd love to hear your feedback!
======
kyro
<http://www.browseology.com>

~~~
kineticac
ah thank you for putting in a clickable link.

------
davidbnewquist
I signed up to become an expert using my twitter account: nice seemless
integration.

Next I added some profile info and hit the save button. The save registered,
but I was left on the edit profile page. It felt like I was left hanging: what
do I do now? You should funnel the user back (or at least show a prominent
link) to another area of the site.

------
davidbnewquist
I like how you now have a simplified, functional launchpad/landing page, along
with a quick link to the "how it works" page.

Overall, the pages are less cluttered: you've cleaned it up and it shows. Nice
work.

------
somagrand
Love browseology so much that i became an expert.

